# Trade With Precision



## jessy (4 June 2014)

Hi traders and punters

I am wondering if anybody has taken a Trade with Precision course(s) and if so how did they find the follow up support and the information/education packages.


----------



## 620K (8 January 2015)

Hi, I'm thinking of doing one of their courses too. Have you had any feedback yet, or have you done the course? Any feedback would be welcome.
Samantha


----------



## The Bear (8 January 2015)

CMC Markets do this course apparently for free for valued clients.

http://www.cmcmarkets.com.au/en/education/webinars-seminars/advanced-strategy-course

Not sure who your broker is but just thought I'd pass this info on. 

I haven't taken the course either so know nothing about it, though it looks pretty expensive if you have to fork out for it.


----------

